# Room Vent AHHHHHHHH help



## Real78 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a grow tent and I was able to keep my temps pretty good.
Temp:65-70 with 35-40% Humidity WITH CFL lights

Now that I am using my HPS with a reflector/Glass I am using two 4" fans on just the light it self and my temp are up to 80-85f I had to open it up to bring the temp down. 

INFO on the HPS light two 4" fans one blowing in cool air and the other sucking out the hot air both going in the same direction.

Grow tent at the bottom 4" inlet fan and a fan for the little ones.

Grow tent in the middle I cut a hole for a 4" inlet for the HPS light so I am  blowing in the cool air to the light and sucking the hot air out of the light.

Grow tent top I have a 4" Fan connect to a carbon filter and blowing out of the room.



Tip for people who are starting DO NOT BUY THOSE 4" fans get a inline fan they are much stronger I hope. I now have to wait to get some money to be able to buy a inline fan which I hope will help me.

I am going to the store and pick up two 6" fans and one 8" fan. I will connect one 6" to the HPS to suck out the hot air and use the other 6" for the carbon filter in hopes to keep the smell down.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah those little 4 inch extraction jobs are pants lol.

A good 6 inch fan should see you right i think.
Good luck


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2009)

those inline booster fans don't have enough draw for them to work with a carbon filter


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 26, 2009)

Is your hps mounted in a cool tube or are you just shooting "cool" air at it from the fans and the intake air?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi duck.
I was looking at some inline ones that move more air than the others, what do you mean they dont have enough draw?
Are they more designed around pushing air not pulling?
I'm intrigued


----------



## Real78 (Apr 26, 2009)

It is in a enclose *reflector with glass*. I raised it to see if that helps a little bit.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 26, 2009)

How many watts is the hps?  I find it very, very difficult to cool an hps.  But I don't have a/c air to cool it and it's quite warm here in FL nearly all the time.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am running A/C and got the room down to at least  76f ahhhh a lot better then before.

I will be buying inline fans and when I get more money then I will buy high output inline. There like 100.00 dollars a pop, can we say dammmmmmm.

600 watt HPS


----------



## scatking (Apr 26, 2009)

Might be a good idea to draw cool air into the tent rather than blowing it in.  I mounted a 4"centrifugal on the roof of my tent that draws the hot air off the ceiling - connected to my canister.  Didn't need to cool the fixture to control the temp.  Since the hot air will rise anyway, I was able to keep the temps down and control the odor with just 1 unit.  While venting the light helps prolong bulb life, you will still have heat rising off the hood - just put you hand on top of the fixture and you'll get the picture.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah I have a 4" fan connect to a carbon at the top of my grow tent. But the fan only moves 80 cfm so that is a problem in it self. I will be picking up a 6" fan which moves about 250 cfm they are about 30.00 dollars so it will have to do until I have about 300.00 to spend on just fans.

The high output fans are sold at HTG supplies check them out those are the ones I am talking about and they have the small 4" 80 cfm ones I have which cost about 24.00.

I didn't think I was going to have to get bigger fans because I did have my room vented pretty good.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 27, 2009)

Real78 said:
			
		

> It is in a enclose *reflector with glass*. I raised it to see if that helps a little bit.



Is the ballast inside the tent?  It helps a lot to relocate the ballast outside the grow space.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hi duck.
> I was looking at some inline ones that move more air than the others, what do you mean they dont have enough draw?
> Are they more designed around pushing air not pulling?
> I'm intrigued



Those little inline booster fans don't have enough suction power to draw/pull air through the carbon filter.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok then I will just save my money how about the high output inline fan are they any good, anyone? I have my tent open a little bit with AC and my temp is 75f which I am ok with so unti I have more money I am going to buy a smaller AC there like 100 and that seems to do the trick but I will be buying some fans.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 27, 2009)

hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/In-Line-Duct-Extractor-Fan-for-Hydroponics-150-6-Dia_W0QQitemZ180325313860QQihZ008QQcategoryZ122909QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

These are the inlines i was thinking of.
I dunno bout fans like but 300pa resistance and a 550 m3/h airflow rate sounds ok to me.

Loads of other fans on here too.
Any info on em more than welcome as i be looking to purchase some for my next room.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah you need something centrifugal style, like a Can Fan or vortex. I love my Can Fans, heat is from the hoods is no longer a problem. I have an 8" 737 cfm HO cooling 4 600w hps and my plants can touch the glass and not burn.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

These are the types I am talking about.

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52492


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah you need something centrifugal style, like a Can Fan or vortex. I love my Can Fans, heat is from the hoods is no longer a problem. I have an 8" 737 cfm HO cooling 4 600w hps and my plants can touch the glass and not burn.



Now many fans do you have on the hood? I will be placing a 6" which moves 250 cfm I was thinking of getting a 8" which is 500 cfm.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

I run 1 of these per 4 hoods. I have 2 fans and 8 hoods.

Fans
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46421

hoods
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48150


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 27, 2009)

If you buy a new fan get a larger then you think you need. This will allow you to expand if you decide to later with out buying a new fan.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I run 1 of these per 4 hoods. I have 2 fans and 8 hoods.


 

:hubba:  I can almost smell the green lol


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 27, 2009)

Real I would say to save up and spend a little money on a centrifical.  

I built my room 4'x4'x69"H with a lumatek 600MH/HPS I have four 6" inductor brand from Home Depot $27 each. I have two in the floor to pull in fresh cooler air from under my shed and two up at the top of the room to extract the hot air. So far the best I can tell is that the rating on the box says 250cfm but that is also a forced air rating, meaning that the fan by itself is only rated at 125cfm. I have two setup for the light one pull and one pushing. The same setup in on the other two but only for the room and filter.  as soon as they hit a little negitive presure they loose alot of air flow. I am starting to wondoer with my setup if I will have to wait till cooler months to grow. I just checked my temps at canopy and hit 105*f  the littles ones are still doing good but I know I am going to have hermies in flower. So spend the money on a centrifical is my opinion.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 27, 2009)

lots and lots of good suggestions
from *buddyluv* and *artvandolay*
on the page previous to this one.
Not like Im suprised by that at all...


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I run 1 of these per 4 hoods. I have 2 fans and 8 hoods.
> 
> Fans
> hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=46421
> ...



The hood you have is the one I have.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 27, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Real I would say to save up and spend a little money on a centrifical.
> 
> I built my room 4'x4'x69"H with a lumatek 600MH/HPS I have four 6" inductor brand from Home Depot $27 each. I have two in the floor to pull in fresh cooler air from under my shed and two up at the top of the room to extract the hot air. So far the best I can tell is that the rating on the box says 250cfm but that is also a forced air rating, meaning that the fan by itself is only rated at 125cfm. I have two setup for the light one pull and one pushing. The same setup in on the other two but only for the room and filter.  as soon as they hit a little negitive presure they loose alot of air flow. I am starting to wondoer with my setup if I will have to wait till cooler months to grow. I just checked my temps at canopy and hit 105*f  the littles ones are still doing good but I know I am going to have hermies in flower. So spend the money on a centrifical is my opinion.




Buy a small A/C that helped me a lot to bring my temps down as I had one already so that will due until I have extra money to buy some new fans.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 28, 2009)

this is why i use 500 cfms to cool my light and a 4 inch to extract air, These tents arent easy to keep cool, just gotta bump up the cfms.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 28, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Real I would say to save up and spend a little money on a centrifical.
> 
> ... I am starting to wonder with my setup if I will have to wait till cooler months to grow. I just checked my temps at canopy and hit 105*f  the littles ones are still doing good but I know I am going to have hermies in flower. So spend the money on a centrifical is my opinion.



The only other thing I can do in the summer is flower at night during the 12 coolest hours


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 28, 2009)

Real I do plan on getting an AC I figure I can run a 10,000btu just gotta get more money up.

Art I am letting them sleep during the heat of the day. I went out again last night and the temps had fallen down to 87f


----------



## Real78 (Apr 28, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> this is why i use 500 cfms to cool my light and a 4 inch to extract air, These tents arent easy to keep cool, just gotta bump up the cfms.



Yeah, that's what I plan on doing.


----------

